# 1/8 Micro Die Grinder



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

We for me at least I don'l like the idea that I have to switch hands to turn it on and off or vary the speed of the tool, it's also very stiff to trun. It works well though, I just don't care of that style of speed control.


----------

